# Eagle River/Eagle Rodeo Rapid



## brwilzon (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info... has the lower boat ramp been upgraded?


----------



## EagleOutside (May 17, 2018)

There are two new take outs just below feature 4 of the river park. We did not do any work to the chambers ramp or fishing is fun bridge take out. Hope that helps.


----------

